# Star Trek: Beyond: Düsterer, explosiver - der neue Trailer zum dritten Film



## Elenenedh (23. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Beyond: Düsterer, explosiver - der neue Trailer zum dritten Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Trek: Beyond: Düsterer, explosiver - der neue Trailer zum dritten Film


----------



## matrixfehler (23. Mai 2016)

Vom JJ.Abrams StarTrek bin ich im Nachhinein nicht so wirklich angetan, auch wenn es für echte Treckies vor allem im 1. Teil viele Anspielungen gab, die echt gut geworden sind. Da hatte ich auch teilweise Gänsehaut.

Aber was Abrams mit insgesamt mit StarTrek und zuletzt mit StarWars angestellt hat, ist vollkommen Murks.

Bei StarTrek scheißt er auf den Kanon und führt eine alternative Realität ein, bei StarWars kippt er quasi die gesamte Roman-Reihe, die zumindest mWn Kanon-Status hatte und macht eine Neuauflage des allerersten SW. 

Ich bin kein Fan mehr von JJ....


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2016)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Bei StarTrek scheißt er auf den Kanon und führt eine alternative Realität ein, bei StarWars kippt er quasi die gesamte Roman-Reihe, die zumindest mWn Kanon-Status hatte und macht eine Neuauflage des allerersten SW.
> 
> Ich bin kein Fan mehr von JJ....



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat
Das war zwar nicht Abrahms Idee, aber hey, wozu sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen


----------



## jijo (23. Mai 2016)

Nennt mich altmodisch ( ok, bin auch mit TNG aufgewachsen  ), aber das "neue" StarTrek" ist nicht mehr meins.
Ich habe mir damals im Kino den ersten Teil vom JJ angesehen, als aber gleich zu Beginn Vulkan zerbröselt wurde, war Paramount Pictures bei mir unten durch ( keine ideen mehr im "alten" ST-Universum..... egal, dann Reboot mit neuer Zeitlinie und nen Actionserie draus gezimmert, das passt schon.)
Ich meine, jedem das seine, vielen Zuschauern mag es auch gefallen, aber das eben das diplomatische in ST so ganz unter den Tisch fällt, finde ich persönlich schon sehr schade. 
Auch hinsichtlich PC-Games ( also Singleplayer ) kam ja in den letzten Jahren auch nichts neues mehr ( oder hab ich´s verpasst ) ?


----------



## McDrake (23. Mai 2016)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Vom JJ.Abrams StarTrek bin ich im Nachhinein nicht so wirklich angetan, auch wenn es für echte Treckies vor allem im 1. Teil viele Anspielungen gab, die echt gut geworden sind. Da hatte ich auch teilweise Gänsehaut.
> 
> Aber was Abrams mit insgesamt mit StarTrek und zuletzt mit StarWars angestellt hat, ist vollkommen Murks.
> 
> ...



Bei Star Wars hätte man es gar nicht allen recht machen können.
Und hätte er sich an all die Romane gehalten, wären die meisten (wie ich) vor einer Mauer voller Rätsel gestanden.

Mal umgekehrt:
Wer hat sich bei den Witcher-Spielen nicht gewundert über all die Charaktere, die Gerald kennt... oder sagen wirs mal so:
Die ihn kennen.
Tja, nachdem ich die Bücher gelesen habe, konnte ich alle Leute zuordnen und irgendwie hats mich dann sogar genervt, dass er niemanden kannte.
Das war auch ein "Kniff" der Produzenten. Nur hat sich da wohl kaum einer aufgeregt.
Bei Star Wars wäre es noch viel komplizierter geworden.
Wie viele Romane gibts da? Keine Ahnung.

Der Reboot der StarTrek war selbst Paramount am Anschlag. 
Das zeigte eigentlich schon die Serie "Enterprise"
Wobei ich die Charaktere da sehr sympathisch fand.


----------

